# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura a cliente privato svizzero

## giuseppe7782

- una societa che vende mobile deve fattura a un privato svizzero, la fattura con Iva al 21??

----------


## forstmeier

> - una societa che vende mobile deve fattura a un privato svizzero, la fattura con Iva al 21??

  Extracee.
La merce deve passare la Dogana. Pagherà tutti i diritti alla dogana in svizzera. Niente Iva. Fattura esportazione.  *Caso mai rivolgersi ad un oper. doganale presso una dogana vicina.*
(un oper. doganale non è il 'doganiere)
Se questo privato non dovesse passare la dogana allora si che Lei dovrà pagarsi l'Iva in quanto mancano i giustificativi ecc.... 
Nota:
che cosa è 'sto' 'mobile' ? 
saluti,

----------


## martin covi

> - una societa che vende mobile deve fattura a un privato svizzero, la fattura con Iva al 21??

  Nel caso di cessione a soggetto non passivo (privato) extra CEE per merci al seguito del viaggiatore, ci sono 2 possibilità: 1) se non ci sono richieste di esenzione IVA da parte dell'acquirente, normale fattura nazionale o scontrino fiscale 
2) se richiesta la fattura senza IVA, inserire in fattura i dati del passaporto dell'acquirente, emettere la fattura senza IVA ai sensi art,.38 DPR 633/72, accertarsi di ricevere di ritorno una copia della fattura con il timbro originale della Dogana di uscita dalla CE. In caso contrario bisogna emettere nota di accredito e nuova fattura con IVA
In merito al punto 2 solitamente il venditore prende in deposito lìimporto dell'IVA che poi restituisce all'acquirente dietro presentazione della fattura con il timbro della Dogana di uscita. 
Buona giornata
Martin Covi - doganalista

----------


## ildav

> Nel caso di cessione a soggetto non passivo (privato) extra CEE per merci al seguito del viaggiatore, ci sono 2 possibilità: 1) se non ci sono richieste di esenzione IVA da parte dell'acquirente, normale fattura nazionale o scontrino fiscale 
> 2) se richiesta la fattura senza IVA, inserire in fattura i dati del passaporto dell'acquirente, emettere la fattura senza IVA ai sensi art,.38 DPR 633/72, accertarsi di ricevere di ritorno una copia della fattura con il timbro originale della Dogana di uscita dalla CE. In caso contrario bisogna emettere nota di accredito e nuova fattura con IVA
> In merito al punto 2 solitamente il venditore prende in deposito lìimporto dell'IVA che poi restituisce all'acquirente dietro presentazione della fattura con il timbro della Dogana di uscita. 
> Buona giornata
> Martin Covi - doganalista

  Salve un cittadino con residenza in Italia svolge attività di parrucchiere in Svizzera dove ha un salone proprio senza partita iva in quanto rientrante nei limiti di reddito previsti di Legge; acquista in Italia dei prodotti per la sua attività con spedizione tramite corriere al suo indirizzo in Italia.
Questi prodotti successivamente verranno trasportati in auto dallo stesso acquirente in Svizzera. 
La mia domanda è in questo caso si applicano i due punti sopra riportati oppure è applicabile solo l'IVA al 22% in quanto cittadino Italiano? 
grazie

----------

